# Problems Installing via VirtualBox



## chome5 (Aug 20, 2012)

Got the iso file but when it loads, I don't get an install situation. Instead I get a dox-like box asking me to select desktop. I choose KDE and it then goes to a KDE desktop instead of an expected install wizard/menu.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## adamk (Aug 20, 2012)

What ISO file are you using?

Adam


----------



## chome5 (Aug 20, 2012)

adamk said:
			
		

> What ISO file are you using?
> Adam



Using: PCBSD9.0-x86-DVD-live

Tried downloading 'PCBSD9.0-x86-VBOX.vdi.bz2' for use with VirtualBox but the download kept on failing. Plus, the '.vdi.bz2' extension is like nothing I've seen before since I last used Linux!!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 20, 2012)

This is really a FreeBSD forum.  PCBSD related questions should be posted at http://forums.pcbsd.org/ instead.


----------



## Jsanchez (Aug 20, 2012)

```
bunzip -d PCBSD....vdi.bz2
```

then run the image.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 20, 2012)

I just took a quick look at http://www.pcbsd.org/en/download.html and the file you downloaded is a compressed VirtualBox VM hard drive file.  Once it's extracted, you need to add the VDI file to your VirtualBox VM as a hard drive.


----------



## chome5 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll get on to the responses later. Thanks.

I'll also let the administrator know that this thread should be moved/deleted.

Thanks again....


----------

